# To Sling or not to Sling



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Personally I'll never put a sling on one of my shotguns, I like to carry it in a way that's always ready. That said, I was cleaning 2 of my shotguns, getting ready for this weekends grouse hunt when I started to wonder, just how many guys do run a sling?

I don't think there's any right or wrong way, just comes down to personal preference but thought it would be interesting to see what other people do.


EDIT: I tried putting a poll twice but it's not working for some reason


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

No slings for me on any shotgun or rifle.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a sling on my Mag10, but that shotgun goes on some long hikes when I am goose hunting.

Other than that all the rest of my shotguns are sling free.

As for rifles, if you learn how to use a sling to steady it you will be a better shot, but it's hard to do it with the wider slings 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

All of my shotguns have slings except the O/U. I will never put one on that gun. 
Slings are a must for our style of Waterfowl hunting. A lot of walking involved.
The only time the slings come off is when we get in the layout blinds. Slings can be problematic in a layout blind. Nothing worse than popping up on a flock of honkers and the sling gets hung up, or it ends up on the vent rib where you can't see your bead.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

About the only time I don’t use a sling is when I’m hunting waterfowl from a boat or blind. Other than that, my guns always have a sling. I have big heavy rifles, I can’t imagine not having a sling on those while hiking. Plus it’s needed to transport it while on my dirtbike or ATV. When I walk a dike waterfowl hunting I always have a sling.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I do a lot of chukar hiking. I thought a sling would be advantageous, which it is for hiking. I think it is disadvantageous for shooting, however, so I have taken the slings off my shotguns. 

Put one on and try mounting the shotgun and swinging it to see how it feels. If it doesn't bother you, I think it could be handy.


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

I run slings on my shotguns. They make it handy for the long walks out waterfowl and chukar hunting.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Upland Sling, best purchase I ever made for grouse hunting.

https://upland-sportsman.myshopify.com/


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

backcountry said:


> Upland Sling, best purchase I ever made for grouse hunting.
> 
> https://upland-sportsman.myshopify.com/


Huh, never seen those before, does it impact your swing at all?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I mostly grouse and chukar hunt but have been getting into waterfowl, I could see using one for that, because I have to carry the decoys and such


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

I sling my 12 gauge for chukars and turkey. Less damage to me and the gun when I slip while chukar hunting. Plus, I'm fortunate with good dog work that all my birds get pointed and I really don't care to shoot unpointed birds anyway. Call me old fashion, but I won't shoot a turkey that I didn't call in fair and square so it's never an issue. Frankly, the best part of turkey hunting for me is calling them in whether I shoot them or not. I would hate to end my season by just whipping the gun up and shooting one. 
The 20 gauge isn't built for a sling and it's a pleasure to carry anyway. It's my grouse gun and occasion pheasant gun with 3 inch shells. 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I have never put a sling on a shotgun. Not that I haven't considered it. As far as rifles are concerned I think they are pretty useless without a good one.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Ray said:


> backcountry said:
> 
> 
> > Upland Sling, best purchase I ever made for grouse hunting.
> ...


Not mine but I'm a self taught newb through and through. I think mine got better as I'm not as fatigued halfway through hiking ridges. It's a very natural tool for me to use and just feels right the last two seasons. Mileage may vary though especially if you've spent a lifetime hunting without one.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That is a very interesting contraption, backcountry. Thanks for sharing. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I use slip on slings with a small, leather lined cinch at the front and the wider web and buckle cinch at the back. I couldn't imagine hunting chukar without a sling, slip and fall and have to choose between wrecking my gun and wrecking my arm? No thanks. Everyone I hunt with that doesn't use a sling has watched me with mine and said they need to get one.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

No sling on my shotgun...however there has been times when I wished I had one.


----------



## saltydog (Feb 28, 2017)

I always run slings on my shotguns and center fire rifles. Not so much on my .22's.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Only guns I run slings on are my hunting rifles, my AR and my muzzleloader. It really comes in handy with the Muzzleloader, especially when it’s raining.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have them on my tactical shot guns but not my hunting shotguns. I also have a back scabbard for different situations, similar to the pic below.

On my big game rifles I use the old military style leather sling. And I have slings on my tactical rifles.

Well, that is to say on the guns I used to have before a tragic boating accident where I lost all my guns.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

bowgy said:


> I have them on my tactical shot guns but not my hunting shotguns. I also have a back scabbard for different situations, similar to the pic below.
> 
> On my big game rifles I use the old military style leather sling. And I have slings on my tactical rifles.
> 
> Well, that is to say on the guns I used to have before a tragic boating accident where I lost all my guns.


That back scabbard is cool.

You're going to have to expand on that story! Boat sink?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Ray said:


> That back scabbard is cool.
> 
> You're going to have to expand on that story!* Boat sink?*


Yep, that's my story and I'm stickin to it.

I don't own any guns officer.

TOP, another angel got his wings.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

bowgy said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > That back scabbard is cool.
> ...


&#128514;&#128076; I lost all of mine in a house fire!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I sling my turkey gun. I use a skinny little nylon one because it is flexible and never gets in the way. Big fat wide slings look nice and comfy but really are not good. They slip off your shoulder and can get in the way when you shoot. 

Sling up my 1902, 38-55 Marlin model '93...blasphemy!


----------



## AnnOaks88 (Aug 15, 2020)

I run a sling on my upland/waterfowl gun since I'm a foot soldier out there. Hasn't bothered me.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have slung and not slung. Totally depends upon the circumstances of the moment. 

For my rifle I've mostly switched from a sling to the Gun Bearer from Kifaru. The universal model fits just fine on my Badlands pack and when hiking around that is a pretty good setup. I like it more than a sling. 

Shotguns I have usually slung in my waterfowl days as we were mostly foot soldiers. When the fancy decoy bags came out with a gun holder that was the best thing that ever happened! On the occasions I have hunted out of a boat, the sling came off. 

So, I do both, have done both, and will probably do both in the future. It all depends.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I carry one in my pack then put it on on the way back to the truck with my limit


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I sling my shotgun. A lot of my bird hunting involves some pretty significant hiking to get into the spot, and a sling makes that a lot more comfortable. Plus, when my dog goes on point I usually have plenty of time to unsling my gun, load it, then walk up to flush the bird. 

But I like the look of that upland sling, might have to sneak that one into my truck when Mrs. Cake isn't looking


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Upland Sling, best purchase I ever made for grouse hunting.
> 
> https://upland-sportsman.myshopify.com/


This looks very nice. If I did more pheasant hunting I'd buy one. Might even buy one anyway.


----------

